# 2 Colorado officers under investigation after violent arrest



## Melaninme (Jul 29, 2021)

Violent arrest in Colorado reignites anger over policing
					

A video showing a police officer pistol-whipping and choking a Black man during an arrest in a Denver suburb has reignited anger over policing in the community, with activists decrying what they say is just the latest example of the mistreatment of people of color.  Aurora Officer John Haubert...




					www.yahoo.com
				




I could barely stomach watching this.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 29, 2021)

You could not pay me to live in Colorado.


----------



## Melaninme (Jul 29, 2021)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> You could not pay me to live in Colorado.


Why?


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 29, 2021)

Melaninme said:


> Why?


They are super racist up there. Also they have one of the highest rates of officer related shootings. The KKK made a resurgence there recently. Domestic Violence is high. 

Whenever you hear about a crazy white male killing his wife or a bunch of people, they seem to be from Colorado. There’s something going on up there.


----------



## chocolat79 (Jul 30, 2021)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> They are super racist up there. Also they have one of the highest rates of officer related shootings. The KKK made a resurgence there recently. Domestic Violence is high.
> 
> Whenever you hear about a crazy white male killing his wife or a bunch of people, they seem to be from Colorado. There’s something going on up there.


And I'll add they seem to have unusually high instances of mass shootings. I've been there once and I didn't have a problem,  but that was a while back and I'm good on ever going back.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Aug 2, 2021)

Its always AURORA.
That child who was killed with Ketamine died there in the fall of 2019. He was the black child who was possibly Autistic or an Aspie and was pleading for his life. A musician. Aurora PD has a LOT of blood on their hands.


----------

